

Amazon cloud drive desktop app for windows and mac - mrpollo
http://www.amazon.com/gp/feature.html/?ie=UTF8&tag=thepartim-20&linkCode=ur2&docId=1000796781&camp=1789&creative=390957

======
pixeloution
The desktop app allows you to manage a few settings or buy more space; it
doesn't allow you to store files without going to the cloud drive website. You
also can't simply put things in a local folder, like dropbox.

It feels like amazon is both late to the party and underdressed at this point.
The only place it competes is price -- its about half the price of dropbox
unless you count the referral space @ dropbox then its not quite half.

In my opinion, the lack of features isn't worth dealing with to save a few
dollars. I'm interested to see how fast they make it more dropbox-like, and if
they go that direction at all.

